# Just Pulled The Plug On A New 299Url



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm going to pick it up tomorrow from Curtis Trailers in Portland, OR. Can't wait. I'll post some pictures when I take some. We're going from a 36' diesel pusher MH to a travel trailer. I've been doing and/or paying (through the nose) for routine maintenance on the motorhome for 11 years now. We sure enjoyed it, but I am looking forward to a huge reduction in the maintenance department. We have been thinking about all the things that'll change now, such as no more "Hey, how about making a pot of coffee" while we're underway. But it's going to be a fun change.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I also purchased from Curtis. Trust me...*you MUST do your own PDI*

You should plan to do a complete your own Pre-Delivery Inspection. You can use the link below to download mine, or you can search the internet for another one.

This document will take you about 4 hours to complete (don't rush it) and will ensure you understand all the operations of the trailer as well as having you inspect the trailer. This will help you find all sorts of "gotcha" stuff that might not pop up until later down the road (ie...when your 100's of miles from an RV shop). No matter what the dealer says, their PDI will never cover everything.

Complete this PDI and get Curtis to fix *all* issues before paying for trailer...that way Curtis is very motivated to finish.

https://www.rvwiththetanners.com/pre-delivery-inspection


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry - I tried to attach a photo but it didn't work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

diannabill said:


> Sorry - I tried to attach a photo but it didn't work.


After clicking on the reply button, use these steps to upload images.


----------



## Donc (Mar 26, 2018)

diannabill said:


> Sorry - I tried to attach a photo but it didn't work.





Oregon_Camper said:


> diannabill said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - I tried to attach a photo but it didn't work.
> ...


I just purchased an 2018 210URS and like it a lot. No issues so far.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Donc said:


> I just purchased an 2018 210URS and like it a lot. No issues so far.


Congrats on the new rig! I have no complaints about mine either.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

Heading out in the new 299URL tomorrow. Expecting a great few days.


----------



## lmccombs11 (May 3, 2018)

Any additional thoughts on the 299URL? I am hoping to get one soon.


----------



## lmccombs11 (May 3, 2018)

diannabill said:


> Heading out in the new 299URL tomorrow. Expecting a great few days.


Any opinons on the 299URL?


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

lmccombs11 said:


> diannabill said:
> 
> 
> > Heading out in the new 299URL tomorrow. Expecting a great few days.
> ...


So sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I'm not on much. We really like the 299URL. If we had one complaint it would be the lack of hang-up space in the bedroom. Great for T shirts, stuff like that, but if you're going on a longer trip and have long coats, dresses, etc there's no real place for them. But we'll make it work. Other than that we like the layout quite a bit.

We did go from a larger diesel motorhome to the 299 so our "lifestyle" had to change a bit, like a smaller frig and outside storage compartments, but we haven't had any surprises we didn't know we were going to have.

Good luck and hope you like yours if that's what you get.


----------



## lmccombs11 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I look forward to getting it.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Finally looking to possibly upgrade to a newer Outback. Our 21rs is a 2006 and had held up very well with little to no major issues. With that being said it has many miles and 3 sets of tires used on it. The question I have is we are looking at the 299url ultra light. Has any one had troubles with the new light weight frame? I am concerned because I have a relatively steep driveway and a twist going out. Will the frame be ok? Any feedback on this particular unit would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------

